# Ski Boots Salomon



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*X Wave boots*

I guess the question would be are you looking for this years or last years boots?

Last years boot you can probably pick up for about $350. It's got a flex rating of 85 so it's really geared toward someone looking for a softer / easier flexing boot. It's a good performing boot if that's the style you're looking for (ie: not super stiff). Salomon also makes boots nice & wide for big ol' feet like mine.

This year they've got 2 versions of the 8. The Fast and the Free. Both are the same flex rating as last years (85) MSRP is $600 on them. I can get you them for $459 if you like. Email me if you're interested.

Both last years and this years have custom fit liners so you will get a pretty goood fit right off of the shelf.


----------

